# Dusting for fingerprints and interviewing suspects



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Indie has a big chunk of hair missing over one ear. It's a nice, even cut. I noticed when I was brushing her tonight. It wasn't me. It wasn't a bad groomer. I will be interviewing suspects in the morning, but I think it was my son. He's been acting a little strange since last night. Maybe it was guilt. He is the only one of my three who has ever cut his own hair, and he did that at school last year. I'll have to try and get a picture in the morning. 

Ugh. Her coat is a mess anyway because she scratches a lot. She doesn't damage her skin, only her coat, but she seems to always look scruffy because of it. She didn't need this kind of help. Honestly though, I would have been a whole lot more upset if it had been Dusty!

Now I need to figure out what consequence would be a suitable deterrent.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Hmmmm....well, you are close to Las Vegas, right, relatively speaking. Maybe you can call on the resources of CSI! Who done it.... :suspicious:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My SIL is CSI in Las Vegas! LOL


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I look forward to seeing a picture and hearing the "true story."


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

DAJsMom said:


> Indie has a big chunk of hair missing over one ear. It's a nice, even cut. I noticed when I was brushing her tonight. It wasn't me. It wasn't a bad groomer. I will be interviewing suspects in the morning, but I think it was my son. He's been acting a little strange since last night. Maybe it was guilt. He is the only one of my three who has ever cut his own hair, and he did that at school last year. I'll have to try and get a picture in the morning.
> 
> Ugh. Her coat is a mess anyway because she scratches a lot. She doesn't damage her skin, only her coat, but she seems to always look scruffy because of it. She didn't need this kind of help. Honestly though, I would have been a whole lot more upset if it had been Dusty!
> 
> Now I need to figure out what consequence would be a suitable deterrent.


Ugh! All they need is human help to mess up their coat. As if life is not enough. At the very least I would not let the offender have access to a pair of scissors till he's 21. Yikes!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ha ha ha...sounds like me as a kid...I had a whole lot of barbies with wild hair cuts...and the big one (not sure how I am still alive) I shortened my mothers wedding gown so I could wear it for dress up!!!!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh my, that must have been a fun day at your house....I can't even imagine what your Mom must have been thinking...did she make you wear it for your wedding anyway as punishment <g>?



Missy said:


> ha ha ha...sounds like me as a kid...I had a whole lot of barbies with wild hair cuts...and the big one (not sure how I am still alive) I shortened my mothers wedding gown so I could wear it for dress up!!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Joelle, LOL, can't wait til you get up and post the rest of the story!

Missy, you've GOT to be kidding me! HOw come you're still alive?! Do tell more...do you have any pics of that mess, I mean dress?


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

OH no....Well, I can see the look in my Violet's eyes that she would oh so like to cut her hair, or Posh's hair. I've told her that you must go to a special school to learn how to cut people/dog's hair, and I've asked her what she's learning to cut at her school? PAPER! So, that's all she's allowed to cut here. So far, it's sort of working...I think.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

My girls have always taken it on faith that they shouldn't ever cut people hair-that only our hairstylist gets to do that. My son is not so compliant!

I can't believed you lived through trimming a wedding gown! I don't think I would have!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I don't really remember the details--it's all blurry-- I think I have repressed it...all I see, is dark cream silk, and sparkles, and bad scissors in my hand. LOL. I think I just put it back in the box and she didn't notice it for years until she cleaned out the closet. Bad Missy! thank heavens my mom believes in the not punishing if not caught in the act...at least I learned something from her. 

ahhh I've seen pictures of her in it...It was a beautiful dress.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

That sounds like something my 9 year old would do...
UGH...do you have a picture?


----------

